# Annuler un copier coller



## jnceweb (16 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de laisser un message car j'ai fait un copier coller de mon dossier image de 78go pour le mettre sur mon Icloud de 5go... oui une grosse erreur ! Toutefois je ne parviens pas à annuler le copier / coller en cours ! Comment faire ? Existe-il une ligne de code pour cela ? 

Merci d'avance,
Jonathan


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

De quoi parles-tu? et surtout comment as-tu procédé? car pour passer des photos vers iCloud, il faut activer la photothèque (il n'est pas question de copié/collé)
-Si tu as chargé 78 Go de photos dans "Photos", elles iront alimenter le "flux de photos" à condition qu'il soit activé, de plus il ne sera chargé que 1000 photos (c'est la limite)-
-Tu as copié/collé vers iCloud Drive?... dans ce cas =>barre latérale d'une fenêtre Finder/iCloud drive et suppression du fichier.


----------



## jnceweb (16 Février 2018)

ah oui en supprimant le dossier dans iCloud ça m'a supprimé l'envoi en court  Merci


----------

